# Death & Taxes (aka: Religion & Politics)



## PDX_Doug

Over the coming twelve to fourteen months, the political landscape is really going to heat up in this country, and around the world for that matter. There are vitally important issues at stake, and it is imperative that we all take them seriously and participate in the process to the best of our abilities. Our collective futures depend on it.

That said... This is not - and will not be - the place for it. Outbackers.com has certainly grown to be much more than just a camping forum, or an owners group. We share much about our lives and thoughts, and that is great and to be encouraged. That this community has evolved into such an important part of so many peoples days is surely a sign of just how healthy the family and forum is. But there are certain 'Hot Button' topics that by their very nature threaten the open and respectful nature of the forum.

The *Forum Rules & Guidelines* clearly state: _*Please NOTE:* Due to the inflammatory nature of political, world news, religious and other related topics, we have deemed them inappropriate for our forums. These topics often result in heated discussions not always suitable for our younger members. We suggest you discuss these types of topics on a forum and/or site dedicated for heated debates._. This rule has existed since day one of this forum, and will be enforced.

To that end, and in response to the direction it so quickly - and predictably - took, the recent thread titled "Taxes" has been removed from public view. Please be assured that decisions like this are never taken lightly, but they will be taken when appropriate.

Thank you for your understanding and adherence to this important policy.

PDX_Doug
Administrator


----------



## Nathan

Thanks for the reminder Doug!!! We all need to focus on what is really important: CAMPING in our OUTBACK's!


----------



## wolfwood

Nathan said:


> Thanks for the reminder Doug!!! We all need to focus on what is really important: CAMPING in our OUTBACK's!


Yeah. What he said! That and, well, that 'respect' thing.

Thanks for the action and the reminder, Doug. The months ahead will certainly prompt many thoughts from many people of varying positions (at least, I hope so) and there are certainly MANY other sites out there at which those thoughts can be vented to an audience who will happily debate whatever the point of view for as long as there's another soul on-line.

Let's all work alongside Doug to keep Outbackers.com as the healthy refuge that it has become!


----------



## skippershe

Thanks Doug









Now let's all get back to having some fun!
I know, lets go play! Swings or sandbox first???


----------



## Mgonzo2u

And here I thought we were all adults in this place.

<snaps fingers>


----------



## Paul and Amy

PDX_Doug said:


> Over the coming twelve to fourteen months, the political landscape is really going to heat up in this country, and around the world for that matter. There are vitally important issues at stake, and it is imperative that we all take them seriously and participate in the process to the best of our abilities. Our collective futures depend on it.
> 
> That said... This is not - and will not be - the place for it. Outbackers.com has certainly grown to be much more than just a camping forum, or an owners group. We share much about our lives and thoughts, and that is great and to be encouraged. That this community has evolved into such an important part of so many peoples days is surely a sign of just how healthy the family and forum is. But there are certain 'Hot Button' topics that by their very nature threaten the open and respectful nature of the forum.
> 
> The *Forum Rules & Guidelines* clearly state: _*Please NOTE:* Due to the inflammatory nature of political, world news, religious and other related topics, we have deemed them inappropriate for our forums. These topics often result in heated discussions not always suitable for our younger members. We suggest you discuss these types of topics on a forum and/or site dedicated for heated debates._. This rule has existed since day one of this forum, and will be enforced.
> 
> To that end, and in response to the direction it so quickly - and predictably - took, the recent thread titled "Taxes" has been removed from public view. Please be assured that decisions like this are never taken lightly, but they will be taken when appropriate.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding and adherence to this important policy.
> 
> PDX_Doug
> Administrator


*Please note that my intention was not to create a problem in anyway with the topic taxes. I was amazed to find how we (or me for this matter) are taxed and never really stopped to think about the WHOLE picture of variety of taxes I pay. I most cetainly did not think this would be a problematic topic for this forum. I apologize and will refrain from any topic not related to just camping, period. *


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> Thanks Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's all get back to having some fun!
> I know, lets go play! Swings or sandbox first???


I don't care, Dawn....it's your turn to pick!!! Let's just do somethin' fun!!!


----------



## skippershe

OMG Darlene, give me a break!









Doug did not intend to humiliate anyone by shutting down the thread and explaining why he did it...Most of all, I don't think that your friend Amy was the target at all...it was meant towards the ridiculous responses that the original post was receiving.

The intention of my "let's go play" post was meant to change the subject and say in a lighthearted way, OK, let's move onto something else and get on with what we usually do around here...post stuff, read stuff and just GET ALONG...Most of all, Have fun!

Geez...Sorry you weren't able to see it that way...


----------



## wolfwood

sgalady said:


> You know, it's bad enough that Doug publicly humiliated Labby_Campers (Amy). Did you guys REALLY have to pipe in and act silly on top of it?? "Let's go play" and "let's just do something fun" now that we've ratted on someone and gotten them into trouble!! How appropriate is THAT?? Not very, in my book, and probably not anyone elses!! No, they're not gonna step up and say how you responded is wrong, but I will. Amy is a friend of mine AND Doxie's. She's also relatively new here, so why not give her a break?? Wouldn't it have been better to just delete the post/freeze it, as controversial things have been done in the past?? As far as "death and taxes", there used to be an old saying that there was nothing sure in this life BUT death and taxes. I could go on, but won't, as I think you've embarassed yourself enough.
> Darlene


WHOA!!!  Doug specifically said that the thread (that happened to be started by Amy) was removed


> *.... in response to the direction it so quickly - and predictably - took,*


.

There is no reference to the thread being deleted because it was about taxes. It was deleted, per Doug's words, because of the direction the responses were headed in. Did you see the responses? Amy is NOT/was NOT responsible for them, nor for the opinions of others, and there's no reason for her to feel humiliated. Likewise, the "let's all get over it and go play" comments _WERE NOT_directed at or anywhere near Amy. As for anyone being "ratted on" or "gotten in trouble".... can't respond - no idea what that is referring to.

Embarrassed? Hardly.


----------



## Airboss

[original post deleted]


----------



## mountainlady56

Personally, I think it was enough said after Doug posted his statement, without any endorsement from others. NUFF SAID!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Thanks Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's all get back to having some fun!
> I know, lets go play! Swings or sandbox first???


I don't care, Dawn....it's your turn to pick!!! Let's just do somethin' fun!!!





































[/quote]

no jump rope or hop scotch?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wow, I missed it all. Playing on Oregon Coast was fun, but ached for the forum, is that wrong?








I can't comment on anything cuz I didn't see it. Sounds like Doug did right thing. Sure hope no one's feelings were hurt and we're all still friends, I love this place and treasure each and every one of you , even the ones that chewed me out a couple times.







We do all get along incredibly well for the most part and there will always be those areas to avoid. 
Amy, like I said, I didn't see the post, but plz don't feel you can only talk only about camping, continue to share and post and continue being you. I got a couple people heated up on a post once that was ultimately deleted, I felt bad for days, even tho I hadn't intended to start something. Since then, I have been more careful and think each time I have a topic I want to share. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Paul and Amy

I wish to put an end to this topic please, all it has created is tension, stress, and anger for some. Since I appear to have created a turmoil unmeanifully......it is over and done with, finished. Maybe the following picture is not camping related and I apologize for that. But like with the 'Posting' topic, I want the last word and this is the way I feel about this and taxes topic.







. Please notice the cartoon horse has 'this topic' on it....

I hope I have not offended anyone by my cartoon; however, they had a real dead horse and I really thought that was bad taste to post that because it was GROSS. I apologize that it is not camping related.










PS, I am offended by all those blonde jokes because they are not camping related









Personal Message
PDX_Doug

Administrative Warning, Sep 20 2007, 10:35 AM

Outbackers Contributor

Group: Admin
Posts: 9422
Member No.: 653
Joined: 16-November 04

CC: CamperAndy, camping479, HootBob, NDJollyMon, PDX_Doug, tdvffjohn 
________________________________________
Labby,

I really don't know where you got the notion that camping posts are the only acceptable topic for Outbackers, and at this point I don't care. Myself, as well as others, have attempted to clarify this misunderstanding with you. Yet you continue to push the issue to the point of actively trying to disrupt the community, and publicly challenge the administration of the forum.

The current tack you are on must stop now. The continued cheap shots will not be tolerated. Furthermore, I encourage you to carefully review the Forum Rules & Guidelines you agreed to abide by when you joined Outbackers.

This PM is being sent as a first and final warning. Please refrain from continuing down the path you are following. If you chose to continue in the current vein, your ability to participate in the community will be restricted.

PDX_Doug
Administrator

cc: The Moderating Team


----------



## OregonCampin

I know how to make this work....

DOUG FOR PRESIDENT!










You have a great cabinet alreay!










Outbackers Rule the World!


----------



## tomlholmes

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Amy, like I said, I didn't see the post, but plz don't feel you can only talk only about camping, continue to share and post and continue being you. I got a couple people heated up on a post once that was ultimately deleted, I felt bad for days, even tho I hadn't intended to start something. Since then, I have been more careful and think each time I have a topic I want to share. Hope all is well with everyone.


DITTO

Amy, I like your contributions to the forum discussions.... please don't just stick to camping. I like your style. (Dead Horse was really funny) LOL









HEIDI


----------



## Campforthenight

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I know how to make this work....
> 
> DOUG FOR PRESIDENT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great cabinet alreay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outbackers Rule the World!


I accept that nomination


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doug30506 said:


> I know how to make this work....
> 
> DOUG FOR PRESIDENT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great cabinet alreay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outbackers Rule the World!


I accept that nomination








[/quote]


----------



## Paul and Amy

You are a trip Doug30506....okay, you got my vote, president of the camping world







. I had to get camping in there somehow? Chester for VP.....Chester is a Doxie, Doxie......

Please note that I have edited this for clarification as this post was in response _to_ Doug30506 post #17 _not_ PDXDoug. I did not quote Dough30506 his acception of nomination in error. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> You are a trip Doug....okay, you got my vote, president of the camping world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had to get camping in there somehow? Chester for VP.....Chester is a Doxie, Doxie......


I wanna see a pic of Chester! Cricket needs new boyfriend







Cricket will lead the k-9 protection team that will be needed. She needs a few good dogs that know how to snarl and growl and LOOK 10 feet tall when their hackles are up.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> You are a trip Doug....okay, you got my vote, president of the camping world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had to get camping in there somehow? Chester for VP.....Chester is a Doxie, Doxie......


I wanna see a pic of Chester! Cricket needs new boyfriend







Cricket will lead the k-9 protection team that will be needed. She needs a few good dogs that know how to snarl and growl and LOOK 10 feet tall when their hackles are up.
[/quote]

or is that a mini min pin....it looks like a mini doxie, so cute and cuddly and momma's boy.







I saw it CAMPING.


----------

